
Tokyo’s Lion Cafe in Audio Magazine - polm23
https://www.dampfkraft.com/lion-in-audio-magazine.html
======
piazz
Shibuya's Lion Cafe is the absolute best place in the world to work off your
hangover on a Sunday morning. It feels sacred, an altar to caffeine and hifi
audio.

God I miss this place, and miss Tokyo. Can't wait to go back when the world
opens again after Covid.

------
josteink
I remember being in Tokyo with a friend and we were looking for this famous
place.

After looking around, we eventually ended up in the Ginza Lion.

To be fair, this was a much welcome break from being everything Japanese. Here
you had meat, beer and a sense of Germany, and it was real nice.

Looking at this article though, it seems we ended up at the wrong place, and I
might have missed out on our original famous destination.

Oh well. We had a good meal and a good time. We did that a lot in Tokyo :)

------
botolo
I have been there several times. That place is magical.

~~~
bjornedstrom
I've been there once, but had some language barrier issues (I visited at a
weird time of day and as far as I know I was the only guest). Maybe you know:
what's going on upstairs? Is that also part of the cafe or a private area?

~~~
polm23
Third floor has been closed for as long as I've been going (since around
2014), I assume that it's in disrepair or can't be staffed reasonably.

